# 2000 Sentra GXE CD Player doesn't work



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

The cd player in my 2000 Sentra no longer reads cds. Is there no hope for it or is there something I can do to make it read again?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn, an 8 yr old CD deck. Ur lucky it lasted that long. Mine went out @ 3 yrs. It's toast. Time to upgrade.


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

saint0421 said:


> Damn, an 8 yr old CD deck. Ur lucky it lasted that long. Mine went out @ 3 yrs. It's toast. Time to upgrade.


Touché Sir


----------

